# Re-locating to Christchurch



## Ramjet2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

My husband and I are looking at immigrating to NZ - Christchurch to be exact.
He is a quanitity surveyor - his skill seems to be huge in demand with the re-build of Christchurch. We are in the process of gathering information etc
We have 2 children, age 6 and 9.
What is life like in Christchurch at the moment, especially for a family?
Any advice??
Best areas to live with kids ... schools ....?
We have heard so many positive things ... and really looking forward to starting a new chapter in our lives ... but ANY (good and bad) advice please would be helpful!


----------

